# Blue tails on redfish



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

This weekend I caught a fishing show on the Sportsman channel, they were fishing in Florida, (mosequito bay) for reds and pointed out the blue tail on a smaller red. The guide stated it was blue because he was a younger redfish. 
I have always been told they have blue tails because they are feeding. 

I have caught plenty of reds without the blue tail and plenty with. Can someone shed some light on this topic for me?

I am doing everything I can not to have to work this morning, give me some info. Thanks


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I saw that show this weekend as well Deputy, I was always told the tails get blue when they are up feeding in the shallows as well. I am not sure about this younger fish theory as I have caught some big slot fish with blue tails. Inquiring minds want to know, someone shed some light on this


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I feel strongly both ways.............


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I herad someone saying that the turn blue because the eat blue crabs. I just about fell out of my chair lol.


----------



## srj1523 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that most people have heard that redfish tails are blue b/c that particular redfish eats more crabs than anything else. I googled "blue redfish tails" and got nada. It only makes sense that they have blue tails from eating blue crabs, such is the case for flamingos eating shrimp and having a pink color. Maybe he said when they are young they are blue, b/c when they are young they can only eat small crabs, shrimp, and worms?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I heard they are blue when you catch them in clear/cleaner water.


----------



## goincoastal (Dec 11, 2006)

I have noticed that the blue is most intense on the small rat reds. I do believe it is a "age" thing. I have seen blue on slot reds too but not 1/2 the tail and that almost neon blue color as I do with the rat reds. And I don't ever remember seeing blue on an oversized red.

BTW --- I usually fish really clear waters.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

This guy says it has to do with the age of the fish. Also has to do with the sailinity.

http://saltwaterfishing.sc.gov/pdf/reddrum.pdf


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I too was told a long time ago that it ment that they were feeding. I caught about 10 this weekend and they all had blue tails some there was more blue then others and it did not have and size bearing.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Feeding. 

If they were not feeding how would you see the turqoise colored tail? It's either sticking out of the water or typically on the fish you catch.

Charles


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

*i caught one with a blue tail not fully blue tail though..*

i caught a nice red..and the half bottom tip of its tail was blue so..


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Blue tails = Aggressive excited fish...stimulated feeding frenzy.


----------



## srj1523 (Aug 31, 2006)

What if we are trying to explain something we will never be able to? Maybe redfish all have blue tails to begin with, some darker than others. And as they get older it just goes away? Why do some trout have more spots than others? Why do some big trout have hardly any spots? Maybe it's one of those questions we just can't answer.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've caught slot reds with bright blue tails, and others without. Who knows, probably genetics. That said, I can't recall catching a bull with a bright blue tail. Then again, my experience catching bulls is pretty limited. I say chalk it up with trout attack croaker because croaker eat trout eggs, LOL! :tongue:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I saw the show also and have never heard if this , young fish, have always refered to this as being "lit up" and believe this is when they are feeding agressivley.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

It has to do with the crestations(spell check lol) that they eat like crabs. The more crabs they eat the more blue there tail gets.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*blue tail*

Slot red, caught in 9 mile hole(less than 3ft), fish were feeding. Who knows? I sure dont, but its purty.

Z


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I catch average 300 bull reds a year and can not rember one with blue tail. Most all of the rat reds I catch have blue tails. Seems to be an age or some kind of camouflage for smaller reds.


Maybe diet, but would think that is a streach since I have caught small reds with blue tails all times of the year. And I know they are not eating the same thing all year long.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

talkshow said:


> Blue tails = Aggressive excited fish...stimulated feeding frenzy.


I agree with this statement.

I have noticed that it is not a steady color, it comes and gos on the same fish.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just my opinion ! I could show you a list of pictures of REDS of all sizes, some caught in a river, some caught in 10" of water, some caught around a rig, Lake etc., etc. The Blue tail THEORY is usually shared by those under the 27" (not always) but mainly.

Just as Jolly Roger stated about the Bulls I too have witnessed this.
I usually run into these types of fish in late spring and into Summer/Fall. I believe Diet and Age play an important role as stated. I just looked into my Photo files and have seen a lil of both..LOL..


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

I have caught dozens of rat reds and every single one of them has a bright blue tail. The area i fish has a low salinity, almost freshwater because I caught a giant pumpkinseed sunfish there from the same spot; and the water is definitely not clear! Plenty of crabs and shrimp around, but every more shad and croaker, so I couldn't tell you if that is the case. I catch them mostly on shrimp. Just thought i would confuse you guys some more!


----------



## srj1523 (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe when they are younger, the intake of crab is so large in proportion to their bodies that their tails become blue. As they get older they still feed on crab, but not nearly enough to make their tails blue. They probably eat more filling meals like mullet, and more mullet.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe the water was cold, What color were his lips? .........sorry about that, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I've caught one that was 32" in 6' of water off the ship channel around the spoil islands. It had a blue tail as well. I've seen them most on small rat reds. If i had to guess it's either genetics like not having a spot, or that they are lit up like a marlin or dolphin.
--Hop


----------



## steveh (Oct 13, 2005)

The main reason for redfish having blue tails is their diet. Redfish that mainly feed on carrots will always have blue tails due to the high concentration of carotene in the carrots.

No, but seriously, I have caught reds from 14" to 28" that have blue tails, so I'm not convinced about the age theory. I have heard several opinions on the subject through the years; from "the ones with blue tails are the ones that just came in from the Gulf" to "the redfish with blue tails are in an aggressive feeding mode." Who knows?

I do, however, notice the bluish tint more on the reds we catch in the Spring than other times of the year. 

Maybe Lance Robinson with TP&W Coastal Fisheries can chime in when he has a chance.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

How about spawning color?


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Its there camo when feeding on the flats kinda looks like the ski. ??? anyone buying that? lol


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

pg542 said:


> Maybe the water was cold, What color were his lips? .........sorry about that, I couldn't resist.


:an6:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

HERE's a 33" caught in the clear very shallow back water flats of POC. Check out how Blue her tail is.
BTW, caught with a wader III and 10# test.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*luv the blues*

Each year I see literally tons of tailing fish of various size. Many have a blue tinge to their tails and I've noticed that most fish under 20" have more blue than the larger fish. It seems that the tails are brighter from those that are in an aggressive feed or if the school is rotating/moving fast, but then again sometimes fish out of the same school have no blue at all. 
On larger fish 23-30" the blue is not as noticable, but occasionally a larger fish taken from within a school of smaller fish the tail is just as bright as the little guys.
I really wish I knew what caused this, my best guess would be something to do with an adrenaline rush from feeding or fighting for their lives. I've heard all kinds of reasons/guesses, but the best one was when someone mentioned a possible lack of blood circulation from waving in the air.
The pic below mostly contains fish over 23", notice how many have blue tails. They were all caught within an hour from 5' of water and hung on a stringer next to the boat. The blue tinge was not as noticeable when caught and the fish became more active each time we added another. Inquiring minds would like know...was it adrenaline, stress or a diet of blue crab?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe somebody at the hatchery in lake jackson could give us some insight to this question.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Seems like we could at least find one wildlife biologist among all this conjecture. LOL.

I caught a lot of them this last weekend on topwaters. They all had a hook in their mouth!

LOL


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I was told by a wildlife biologist that blue tail indicates that the fish have recently traveled great distances. I have caught plenty of trout with blue tipped tails, but that has been mainly in the winter time? 

Good question?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I called the pre-eminent red drum scientist perhaps in the world, at the University of Florida and his explanation was as follows

"Y'all should get a life".


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> I called the pre-eminent red drum scientist perhaps in the world, at the University of Florida and his explanation was as follows
> 
> "Y'all should get a life".


LMAO


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

i think they are blue because they are happy,and getting a good tan in the swallows.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Could it be a "Blue Moon" thing?
Or a diet of "Blue Cheese"?
Or "Blue Creme Soda"?


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Blue tinted tails and multiple spots on the tail are indicative of a "Hatchery fish" 
One does not always occur with the other though.
But those are a stock strain of fish and it just says that they are not native,,,but I bet they wish they could be Native as soon as possible !!


----------

